# Wyeast 1469 West Yorkshire Ale



## Peter Wadey (20/6/08)

I contacted Wyeast last month asking about the possibility of re-release of this strain. 

According to Brian Perkey (Customer Service Manager) at Wyeast, they "plan on releasing a series of English strains this fall and I am guessing that the 1469 will be part of the lineup"

Perhaps if we show them how interested we are, it might tip the balance in favour of a re-release.

Rgds,
Peter
------------------------------------------------------------------
Wyeast 1469 West Yorkshire Ale
From a well-known and highly regarded brewery in Keighley, West Yorkshire, England. Full chewy malt flavor and character, but finishes dry, producing famously balanced beers. Moderate nutty and stone-fruit esters. Bright beers easily achieved within days without filtration. 
For production of cask-conditioned bitters, ESB and mild ale. 
Alcohol tolerance approximately 9% ABV.
Flocculation: High.
Apparent Attenuation: 67-71%
(64-72 F, 18-22 C)


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/6/08)

Ooh yeah!!

I also believe 1026 Cask Ale is on that very same agenda too. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Kai (20/6/08)

good yeast, 1026. i like it.


----------



## /// (20/6/08)

I damm hope it comes back, made a cracking beer with the 1469 and have a bag of MO that needs to meet it, get settled down and make some kids!


----------



## Tony (20/6/08)

HAve some in my fridge and just made 4 batches with it............ one will be in the NSW case swap.

Its a very good yeast......... im impressed. 

cheers


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (20/6/08)

Not just a good yeast, an outstanding yeast that suits a lot of styles.

Currently on tap at home in an English IPA if any one wants to pop around and try it :lol: !

C&B
TDA


----------



## /// (20/6/08)

As per a PM to Pete, Wyeast released it last time due to interest on AHB, so keep it up!


----------



## rich_lamb (20/6/08)

Well, from the description it sounds exactly what I need for my English ale(s).
Of course, the big-ups from you guys helps! I do hate tryin new yeasts without any local knowledge.

Bring it on


----------



## mika (20/6/08)

Never used it, but sounds good. be interesting to put it into my yeast trial program


----------



## GMK (20/6/08)

I woud like to give it a try...

Ken...


----------



## gap (20/6/08)

Peter Wadey said:


> I contacted Wyeast last month asking about the possibility of re-release of this strain.
> 
> According to Brian Perkey (Customer Service Manager) at Wyeast, they "plan on releasing a series of English strains this fall and I am guessing that the 1469 will be part of the lineup"
> 
> ...



I emailed Wyeast about a month ago re this yeast and received the same reply as Peter. I suggest if you want it email Wyeast via the VSS Private Collection address [email protected] and ask for it to be rereleased.
Regards

Graeme


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/6/08)

Tony said:


> HAve some in my fridge and just made 4 batches with it............ one will be in the NSW case swap.
> 
> Its a very good yeast......... im impressed.
> 
> cheers


I hear it goes well with fish and chilli ?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/6/08)

Yes pushed it to the Sales manager months ago, said he would get it to the top management.Could very well happen if every body gives it a push.Go straight to Wyeast :
http://wyeastlab.com/contactus.cfm?website=1 
Tell them GB sent you.And If no supply you will buy white labs :lol: as if .
GB


----------



## dr K (20/6/08)

Its crap..don't even think about it.
My Munich Helles tasted like friut seltzer when I used it, OK I thought, it might make a good wheat beer, wrong again, someone suggested an English Pale Ale, but I can't stand EPA (being a good Texan Oilman)..what's a boy to do...go for gold ..the gold packs under the lids..works for me...

K


----------



## Adamt (20/6/08)

Sorry.. you used a "West Yorkshire Ale" yeast in a "Munich Helles", then you tried it in a wheat beer... and you are bagging it? :huh:


----------



## BoilerBoy (20/6/08)

dr K said:


> Its crap..don't even think about it.
> My Munich Helles tasted like friut seltzer when I used it, OK I thought, it might make a good wheat beer, wrong again, someone suggested an English Pale Ale, but I can't stand EPA (being a good Texan Oilman)..what's a boy to do...go for gold ..the gold packs under the lids..works for me...
> 
> K



:blink: 

BB


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/6/08)

dr K said:


> Its crap..don't even think about it.
> My Munich Helles tasted like friut seltzer when I used it, OK I thought, it might make a good wheat beer, wrong again, someone suggested an English Pale Ale, but I can't stand EPA (being a good Texan Oilman)..what's a boy to do...go for gold ..the gold packs under the lids..works for me...
> 
> K



Yeeeeepp... Pickin' he's taking that one back in the morning. :icon_drunk: 

Warren -


----------



## Dave86 (21/6/08)

dr K said:


> Its crap..don't even think about it.
> My Munich Helles tasted like friut seltzer when I used it, OK I thought, it might make a good wheat beer, wrong again, someone suggested an English Pale Ale, but I can't stand EPA (being a good Texan Oilman)..what's a boy to do...go for gold ..the gold packs under the lids..works for me...
> 
> K



righhhht........


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/6/08)

Hook, line and sinker.


----------



## goatherder (21/6/08)

Does anyone get a bit of banana in the profile of 1469 when it's fresh? I've made a couple of beers now that have it. It tends to fade after a week or so.


----------



## gap (21/6/08)

Guest Lurker said:


> Hook, line and sinker.




4 with the one bait .


----------



## kirem (21/6/08)

West Yorkshire yeast ala the TT yeast is very good. One of the most complex yeast profiles I have used.

I keep it on slants as it is not available all year round.

What is 1026 cask ale yeast like?


----------



## ausdb (21/6/08)

kirem said:


> West Yorkshire yeast ala the TT yeast is very good. One of the most complex yeast profiles I have used.
> 
> I keep it on slants as it is not available all year round.


I'm with him, bring it back soon please


----------



## drsmurto (25/6/08)

Just got an email from Brain Perkey at Wyeast stating 



> We will be releasing the 1469 this fall beginning Oct 1st along with a couple of other rare English strains



:super:


----------



## BoilerBoy (25/6/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Just got an email from Brain Perkey at Wyeast stating
> 
> 
> 
> :super:



This is excellent news and it will be very interesting to see what the other rare English strains will be.

BB :beer:


----------



## Stuster (25/6/08)

BoilerBoy said:


> This is excellent news and it will be very interesting to see what the other rare English strains will be.



From the US sites, it seems very likely that one of them will be 1026 Cask Ale yeast. No idea about the other one.


----------



## Guest Lurker (25/6/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Just got an email from Brain Perkey at Wyeast



Hooray!


----------



## kirem (25/6/08)

So has anyone used 1026? If so what comments do you have on it?


----------



## ausdb (25/6/08)

kirem said:


> So has anyone used 1026? If so what comments do you have on it?


just-cj from japan who posted a bit here a while back is a big fan, check out brewboard for his user name cj in J or something and JPA (japan pale ale) as he waxes lyrical about it.


----------



## Peter Wadey (25/6/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Just got an email from Brain Perkey at Wyeast stating
> 
> 
> 
> :super:



Great news as I am down to my last 2 Activator packs from '07.
Had not got around to plating them yet.
Was saving these for this Spring's brewing.

Peter


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (25/6/08)

kirem said:


> So has anyone used 1026? If so what comments do you have on it?



I used it once in that Imperial Porter you tried some time ago and I know jayse was a big rap for this yeast.

Can't recall what it was like to be honest.

C&B
TDA


----------



## kirem (25/6/08)

Yes that Imperial Porter was a very impresive beer. Probably one of the best beer tasting experiences I've had.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (25/6/08)

kirem said:


> Yes that Imperial Porter was a very impresive beer. Probably one of the best beer tasting experiences I've had.



Ah kirem, thanks for the compliment :beer: !

It was inspired by Doc's Vanilla Bourbon Porter without the Bourbon or Vanilla  .

It looks as if Doc had a fair whack of experience with said yeast if you read this thread:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;hl=wyeast+1026

Anyway, looks as if both the 1469 and 1026 yeasts will be popular when re-released :super: !

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/6/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Anyway, looks as if both the 1469 and 1026 yeasts will be popular when re-released :super: !



Do they bear any relationship to Belgian Pale Ale yeasts?  

Warren -


----------



## Trough Lolly (25/6/08)

On a related note, I had some Worthington's White Shield IPA from the Coors brewery, Burton-on-Trent. I noted that it was bottle conditioned and there was harvestable quantities of yeast slurry in the bottom of the bottle. Anybody know what strain the yeast is? An excellent IPA by the way - highly recommended.

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Kai (25/6/08)

kirem said:


> So has anyone used 1026? If so what comments do you have on it?




I haven't used it for a few years now but made a very nice aussie ale for the mash paddle with it a few years ago. fermented out well and dropped very clear. Was fairly restrained on flavour from memory. If it comes out again I'll be buying some.


----------



## Stuster (25/6/08)

TL, it's supposed to be the same as 1028 and WLP013. I tried culturing it up but it didn't start at all for me.


----------



## bigfridge (25/6/08)

Guest Lurker said:


> Hook, line and sinker.



Yup, good old Dr K ....

He keeps throwing them out there and reeling them in .....


----------



## Trough Lolly (25/6/08)

Stuster said:


> TL, it's supposed to be the same as 1028 and WLP013. I tried culturing it up but it didn't start at all for me.



Hmmmm, if it's like 1028 it should be easy to culture! Ok, thanks for the tip and I'll procede with caution.

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Peter Wadey (10/9/08)

BUMP!

Confirmation of the releases for Fall 2008 from Wyeast

"Peter,

The three strains that we are releasing are the 1469 West Yorkshire, the 1768 English Special Bitter and the 1026 British Cask Ale. These will be available to order beginning on October 1st. Please let me know if you have any further questions.

Cheers!

Brian Perkey, Customer Service Manager 
Wyeast Laboratories 
[email protected] 
www.wyeastlab.com 
888-WYEAST-1 "


----------



## drsmurto (10/9/08)




----------



## gibbocore (10/9/08)

YIPPPPEEEEEEEEE


----------



## buttersd70 (10/9/08)

:beerbang: Thank god I won't have to offer to do immoral acts to get some of these yeasts. Cos I would have.


----------



## Stuster (10/9/08)

Good news, Peter. I've heard good things about that 1026 yeast. Has anybody used this 1768 yeast? All I can find is that it's similar to 1968 but less flocculent. According to the first item on google, it's 



> 1768 English Special Bitter*.
> 
> Similar to 1968, slightly less flocculent. Produces light fruit ethanol aroma. Mild malt with a neutral soft finish. Very clean. Flocculation - high; apparent attenuation 68-72%. (64-72 F, 18-22 C) *Available October-December



Sounds nice as well. I'm already pretty committed to two of these. Can I really buy three English ale yeasts at one time!  


_*Tries hard to resist images of butters immoral acts for yeast.*_


----------



## Duff (10/9/08)

Nice work Peter. I'm hoping to also try the 1026 Cask Ale.


----------



## goatherder (10/9/08)

Good news! I'm down to my last vial.


----------



## Bribie G (11/9/08)

At the moment I'm using Nottingham but when I finally get my house ale recipe stabilized for the warmer months without going off on a whim all the time and making Scottish 80 /- or whatever  I'll be trying this yeast. What I'm aiming for is a typical Northern English real ale style like Newcastle Exhibition (was nice on cask) or Jennings and I reckon this yeast will be great.

I take it Ross won't need prompting to get it in ?


----------



## bconnery (11/9/08)

BribieG said:


> I take it Ross won't need prompting to get it in ?


No, but he might need prompting to let us have some


----------



## Weizguy (13/9/08)

Based on all the positive feedback, I'm gonna try this yeast as soon as I can get some.

Maris will be the backbone of any beer brewed by this yeast.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/9/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Based on all the positive feedback, I'm gonna try this yeast as soon as I can get some.
> 
> Maris will be the backbone of any beer brewed by this yeast.



If we could only get Fawcetts Floor Malted MO and with the TTL yeast it would be a match made in heaven :wub: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## kirem (13/9/08)

I know nothing.........


----------



## drsmurto (14/9/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> If we could only get Fawcetts Floor Malted MO and with the TTL yeast it would be a match made in heaven :wub:
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Linky :super: :super: :super:


----------



## gibbocore (14/9/08)

whooooopwhooooopwhooooopwhooooopwhooooopwhooooop


----------



## buttersd70 (15/9/08)

Shut up, Mark. You're making me thirsty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

note to self: re-read when sober.


----------



## Peter Wadey (15/9/08)

kirem said:


> I know nothing.........



Kirem,
Which particular bit of nothing do you know something about???

Rgds,
Pete


----------



## kirem (15/9/08)

http://www.homebrewandbeer.com/forum/viewt...f=13&t=8530.


----------



## Peter Wadey (15/9/08)

kirem said:


> http://www.homebrewandbeer.com/forum/viewt...f=13&t=8530.



Oooo, Arrrrhhhhh!
Shall have to pick up the Dog & Bone & clarify.
Ta,
Pete


----------



## mje1980 (18/3/11)

Drinking a TTL style ale with this yeast at the moment. Fermented pretty high ( 22-24c ). Im very happy with the beer, though it is fairly estery. Not a bad thing, but i think it'll be much better next time with a cooler ferment. I love top cropping!


----------



## davo4772 (19/4/11)

In a case of you snooze you lose I neglected to buy 1469 last time it was around. I emailed Wyeast. Pleasantly surprised, they emaied back within hours.

It's coming back in the "last quarter" of the year.


----------



## Bribie G (19/4/11)

mje1980 said:


> Drinking a TTL style ale with this yeast at the moment. Fermented pretty high ( 22-24c ). Im very happy with the beer, though it is fairly estery. Not a bad thing, but i think it'll be much better next time with a cooler ferment. I love top cropping!



It seems to be very true to type for a stone square yeast. If you read the Blacksheep article on traditional stone square fermenting you'll note that the traditional practice was (is) to pitch at 15, allow to rise to around 17 then attenuate at just below 16
OK a lot of brewers would probably disagree and say that the Wyeast is not necessarily an "exact" strain, but it works for me and in your case as you have found it has produced possibly unwelcome esters. The old books on the net very often state that Yorkshire beers were fermented a few degrees colder than London beers which sound like a good confirmation. On the other hand the Wyeast Irish Ale yeast will bang along happily at 24 and produce a fantastically clean beer. I dug up some articles on Google Books etc, stating that this is how traditional Guinness is produced, so the Wyeast Irish is more than likely a close cousin. Being an information sponge as I am, I find that researching around a subject can often unearth some interesting stuff that I like to experiment with, despite what it says on the packet.  




david72 said:


> In a case of you snooze you lose I neglected to buy 1469 last time it was around. I emailed Wyeast. Pleasantly surprised, they emaied back within hours.
> 
> It's coming back in the "last quarter" of the year.



Woot. 
I note from Jim's Beer Kit that the Poms are _finally_ catching on to liquid yeasts. Also last year quite a few of us spammed Wyeast heavily and the lass said "ok we get the message" :lol: - hopefully if this is translating to higher sales of 1469 it will take its place in the permanent range.


----------



## jyo (19/4/11)

BribieG said:


> It seems to be very true to type for a stone square yeast. If you read the Blacksheep article on traditional stone square fermenting you'll note that the traditional practice was (is) to pitch at 15, allow to rise to around 17 then attenuate at just below 16
> OK a lot of brewers would probably disagree and say that the Wyeast is not necessarily an "exact" strain, but it works for me and in your case as you have found it has produced possibly unwelcome esters. The old books on the net very often state that Yorkshire beers were fermented a few degrees colder than London beers which sound like a good confirmation. On the other hand the Wyeast Irish Ale yeast will bang along happily at 24 and produce a fantastically clean beer. I dug up some articles on Google Books etc, stating that this is how traditional Guinness is produced, so the Wyeast Irish is more than likely a close cousin. Being an information sponge as I am, I find that researching around a subject can often unearth some interesting stuff that I like to experiment with, despite what it says on the packet.
> 
> 
> ...



Great. I can't wait to try this yeast. My attempt at TTL is really off the mark. I used ESB 1968, fermeted at 20'. It is a great beer, nonetheless, yet I am pointing at the yeast to be the downfall. Did a side by side a week ago.
Cheers, John.


----------



## keifer33 (19/4/11)

Reading this reminds me to smack my pack and actually use it. Might try your idea Bribie looks like your onto something.


----------

